# Finally stopped lurking and registered!



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

I've been reading everybody's messages for some time now and finally decided that it would be more fun to join in!

I have a DD now 5 years old who was conceived naturally and very quickly.  We've been trying for number 2 now for 3 years without success, and have been "diagnosed" if you can call it that with secondary unexplained infertility.  I'm 33 and DH is 30.  

Because it was unexplained and we already had one we left seeking treatment as we thought that with patience it would happen, but finally started treatment 3 months ago doing OI, firstly with clomid but i overstimulated and so went on to injectables instead for 2 months with no success. We've decided to have a break over Christmas and start IUI in January, but the waiting is killing me!

Anyway where do I chat whilst i'm waiting?!!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi faithfull and wecome to FF, i am afraid i dont know much about iui but there will be someone along soon who does, you could post on this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118900.0
hope all goes well for you 
K xxxx


----------



## paula07 (Nov 1, 2007)

& Welcome 
Yes I know how you feel about waiting we've nrly waited a month for an appointment to come through off the counsellor at the clinic!!! (I will be phoning them up today if I don't receive anything).
You have come to a great place if you would like to chat click on the little chat button at the very top and it should take you to another page where it says enter chat room well you click on that then you should enter the lounge I am there now but sometimes you can go in and no one is around.

Take care 
Paula.xxxxxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi hun and welcome to FF  

This is a great place for loads of support and information.  One of the moderators will be along to point you in the right direction so you can navigate the site easily.

Unexplained IF must be so hard to cope with.  I'm not saying that once you know wht the problem is that is goes away....it just means that you can finally put some sort of reasoning to it.

Hopefully, now you have a plan of treatment, once Christmas is out of the way, you can move forward with it.

I wish you loads of luck with your journey hun and look forward to seeing you around on the boards.

Love

bib xxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just want to say hello and welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome to FF. Glad you finally decided to register - it's much more fun than lurking! 

have a look at the secondary infertility thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

best of luck,

Claire x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your welcomes, everybody is really friendly.  I'm trying to work out the message boards but am slightly confused!

Is it ok to add to a post if it's an old one, or are the old ones just there for information?

Faithfullyhoping


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

faithfullyhoping said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes, everybody is really friendly. I'm trying to work out the message boards but am slightly confused!
> 
> Is it ok to add to a post if it's an old one, or are the old ones just there for information?
> 
> Faithfullyhoping


It depends how old!!
It's fine to post where you like. If you've found someone in a similar situation to you, for example, then if you post, that thread will reappear when someone who's posted there before checks their new replies - which you can get if you click up on the top right hand of your screen.

hope that makes sense

Claire x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I joined the site about 2 weeks ago and like was abit baffled! But now I really appreciate it and it does become easier to navigate. I mainly write on the 2ww thread as thats appropriate just now and has been abit tough but there are lots of other threads to try.

Bibi x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck for your tx in jan    

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes, thanks for the tips on posting Claire, yes I think it makes sense!
I know what you mean spooks about it being addictive, I just had to get up and check my messages this morning before I did anything else!
I might get brave and try posting on one of the other boards now!

Faithfullyhoping


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  faithfullyhoping 
  
Sorry to read your experiencing secondary Infertility,from what I understand it is equally if not more frustrating, I hope that the break over christmas and the tx in the new year brings a sibling for your DD, meanwhile get posting! very old threads will give you a message and if you feel its relevant to bring the subject back to the top of the board again then hit send!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, the main links for your situation have already been posted so heres a few more to have fun with 

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &


----------



## Shiaro (Nov 24, 2007)

Faithfully,

Just wanted to say hi, send you a   and wish you all the best for January.

Shiaro (the lass who loves Gaia)
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi faithfullyhoping, I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and to wish you lots of luck for your future treatment. 

C~x


----------

